# Temp zu hoch?



## Ceon026 (17. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
kennt sich wer mit Open Hardware Monitor aus?

Und zwar bei dem Punkt Nuvoton NCT6776F, ist das mein Mainboad chip?
Bei Temperatur #2 habe ich  119 Grad ist das zu viel? Min: 63 Grad , Max: 125 Grad

Mainboard :Asrock 970DE3/U3S3
AMD FX 6100
Nividia Geforce GTX 650


http://up.picr.de/14874170nn.jpg


----------



## Combi (17. Juni 2013)

du müsstest dabei schon posten,was für hardware du hast.
ohne glaskugel ist das zu schwer.
also,hardware auflisten,am besten mit kompletter bezeichnung.besonders das mainboard.


----------



## 0815klimshuck (17. Juni 2013)

wenn die werte stimmen ist es egal worum es sich dort handelt  denn 125°C sind zu hoch 

Ich würde aber erst mal auf eine falsch angezeigte temp tippen !

und was ist Open Hardware Monitor ? hast du nen Link das ich das mal bei mir gegen testen kann ?


----------



## Ryle (17. Juni 2013)

Welche Hardware ?
Der Nuvoton NCT ist nur ein Chip fürs Monitoring von Spannungen, Drehzahlen und Temperaturen.

Hast du denn irgendwelche Probleme ? Wenn nicht gehe ich von einem Auslesefehler aus, checke mal mit CoreTemp gegen. Sollten die Temps stimmen hat sich wohl der Kühler gelöst oder die Wärmeleitpaste wurde vergessen. 100°C und mehr ist definitiv nicht normal. Wie gesagt als erstes mal mit CoreTemp und eventuell GPU-Z gegenchecken, da hast du alle wichtigen Temperaturen auch im Auge.


----------



## Ceon026 (17. Juni 2013)

Mainboard :Asrock 970DE3/U3S3
AMD FX 6100
Nividia Geforce GTX 650





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2013)

Welcher CPU Kühler ist verbaut & welches Gehäuse hast du.


----------



## Rurdo (17. Juni 2013)

Temperatur 1 ist die CPU! 
Temperatur 2 ist irgendwas... wird fast IMMER falsch angezeigt (weil wsl garkein Sensor auf Temperatur 2 eingestellt ist)
Temperatur 3 dürfte die NB sein!

Also brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen!


----------



## Ceon026 (17. Juni 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Welcher CPU Kühler ist verbaut & welches Gehäuse hast du.


 

Den Standart AMD Kühler und das Geäuse hat ein Normalen Geäuse Kühler. Sorry kann da keine genaueren Angaben machen.



Rurdo schrieb:


> Temperatur 1 ist die CPU!
> Temperatur 2 ist irgendwas... wird fast IMMER falsch angezeigt (weil wsl garkein Sensor auf Temperatur 2 eingestellt ist)
> Temperatur 3 dürfte die NB sein!
> 
> Also brauchst dir keine Sorgen machen!


 
Ok dann bin ich beruhigt. Aber ich solle mir vllt mal Gedanken machen, für eine bessere Kühlung


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (17. Juni 2013)

Möglichkeit ein Bild vom Gehäuse zu machen und es hier Uploaden.


----------



## Ceon026 (18. Juni 2013)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Möglichkeit ein Bild vom Gehäuse zu machen und es hier Uploaden.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stolle2010 (18. Juni 2013)

Wie wäre  es mal mit saubermachen? Sieht ja schrecklich aus!


----------



## L-Patrick (18. Juni 2013)

Stolle: War auch mein Gedanke 
Temp. 2 wird definitiv falsch angezeigt, bei mir steht das etwas um 180°C unter Last. Das hält keine Komponente aus... 
Also keine Angst


----------



## FeuerToifel (18. Juni 2013)

das case kenne ich, hat ne freundin von mir auch (csl-computer fertig-pc). ist auch ne ähnliche hw, nur anderes mb. 
wenn das case genauso ausgestattet ist, wie das bei ihr, hat es vorne einen leeren platz für einen 120mm lüfter. bau dort einen lüfter ein, am besten entkoppelt und mit staubfilter. hat zwar mit der eigendlichen frage hier nix zu tun, aber es sollte der gesamten hardware zugute kommen  und die cpu sollte etwas wie den thermalright macho 120 bekommen, das dürfte die temps auch nochmal verbessern.


----------



## Ceon026 (18. Juni 2013)

Hab mir jezt fast das gleiche Model gehollt.
MS-Tech CA-0280 Longhorn PC-Gehäuse schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Ist auf jedenfall vernüftiges Gehäuse, mit viel platz^^

zwei Lüfter gehen nach oben hin weg einer nach vorne.
Die Temp #2 spinnt glaub ich wirklich.

Bei den zwei Lüfter die nach oben hin weg gehen, ist vom Gehäuse bis Platte vom Schreibtisch, 3 Cm Platz, reicht das? 

und was ist Temp#1 und Temp #3?


----------



## Ceon026 (19. Juni 2013)

* Pusch


----------



## Venom89 (19. Juni 2013)

1. Nein das ist kein vernünftiges Gehäuse 

2. Nein 3cm sind zu wenig... wo soll denn die warme Luft hin? 

Also Optimal ist das nicht, aber wenn die Temps soweit IO sind ist alles ok.

PS
Einen Rechner in so einen "Schacht" zu stecken ist für ihn die Höchststrafe !


----------

